# Round Denmark Ultra Endurance cycle race 2018



## steveindenmark (29 Nov 2017)

This race is an 1800km, unsupported cycle race aimed at beginners to Ultra distance cycling. But everyone is welcome to apply, including recumbent riders.

Starting on the 8th July. Registration opens on friday and there is 200 places.

http://www.rounddenmarkbikerace.dk/


----------

